# Never had a "real" job?



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

B


----------



## Tomfoolery (Mar 31, 2012)

B? I don't understand.
Eh, I've had jobs alright. Though in my part of the woods if you don't have a trade or work in the oilfield making stupid amounts of money, it's not considered a real job by a lot of people.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Ooooh.. I had a paragraph explaining but I deleted it. I've been to college, volunteered some, babysat many years ago, and had a job in high school for a short time. I've never had what one would say is a professional job. I don't even know what I want to do because i havent got the feel for different things so it makes it all the more confusing. .


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah well I never had a "real" job either. My current job is part time even though I'm there 37-39 hours a week. I want a career. I desperately wish I knew what to do in life, find my calling or purpose.


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

I only had one job in my lifetime and it lasted 3 weeks, but i also heard that where i worked if the people didnt like you they would find some reason and fire you!


----------



## Medli (Aug 31, 2011)

I've only done temp work. It sucks.


----------



## kessler (Sep 12, 2013)

Only 2 rubbish part time jobs. 
I feel like I cant move on and get on with my life because I have to always worry about not having a full time job and the financial security that comes with it.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah, I've never had a "real" job either. The first time I ever had any kind of job was when I got to college. It's a work study job and I only get to work 7 hours a week.


----------

